# Is a GSD Puppy right for me?



## mmann11 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone, i'm new to these forums, and i have been reading about German Shepherds for a along time, and was wondering if one would be right for me?

about myself: i live in a medium sized house, with a large backyard, and right behind my house is a giant field (the size of about 4 football fields). i have never owned a dog. im, about 20 years old, living with my parents that are in their early 50s. i have enough time to walk the dog in the morning, and can spend a lot more time with it in the afternoon. im looking for a loyal companion and a great friend 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

SOunds like a GREAT MATCH!
Were you planning on a puppy or a rescue?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Are you done with school? Any plans for school? Plans to move out? What is your 10 year plan? I ask all of this because 20 is a time of a whole lot of flux and if you have a dog, you will have to work triple hard to get shepherd-friendly housing if your living arrangements change. Plus, if you go back to school, what then? Just making sure you've thought everything through. It's also great that you are asking these questions now rather than being thrown into a dilemma AFTER purchasing a dog. Kudos to you for that! Also, a puppy may not be right for you but a young adult may be perfect if you think your living situation might change.

How are your parents' feelings about the dog? Are they gung-ho and wanting to be active participants or did they give in to the idea of dog ownership grudgingly and will help out when necessary? Again, all important questions that you will need to answer honestly for there to be success.









Welcome to the board!


----------



## mmann11 (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for the fast replies, i have 1 year left of school, and then i need to find a full-job which should be relativity close to where i live. i have, been really good with managing my school work with other things such as exercising. I don't plan to move out, neither do my parent want me to move out. my parents, aren't really excited about me getting a dog especially my dad(though i know after a while he will like it), though they will help out when necessary, they love living things (my mom wont kill a spider she lets it go outside) 

i was looking into a puppy over an older dog, and have planed to spend great deals of time with it during the puppy phase


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I would ask what your interests are, and how a dog would fit in to them? Do you like to do a lot of outdoors things? Walks, hikes, runs etc??? How interested are you in dog training classes? A GSD, Adult or puppy need training, A GSD needs mental stimulation as well as physical stimulation, obedience, agility, rally etc.....something that will make them use that brain of theirs. 
For a first time GSD owner I often recomend a rescue dog. A GSD puppy can be trying for even an experienced dog owner and they are often referred to as, carpet sharks, puppy gators....etc.... 
How do you plan to keep the dog? GSD's really are people dogs and are best if kept in with their people.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Parents in early 50's....... sounds like me!!









I think if your parents do not have a problem with you having a dog and are willing to support your choice and you are going to be able to provide care, trainin,g and exercise for a dog, than why not? 

I don't think your parents need to be activiely involved with the dog but they don't need to undermine your efforts either. By that I mean if you need to correct pup and they turn around and reward the same behavior they have undermined you. They must be able to back your decisions regarding training and acceptable behevaior for the pup. Inconsistent rules for any dog (or kid) will lead to confusion and poor behavior. 

I think if your parents are pretty particular about their things you might consider an older pup or young adult that is house trained and through some of the more destructive stages of life. I have never had a puppy really destroy anything but then again I have had GSD's a long time and am pretty good at supervising and managing them too. Puppies are a lot of work and need constant management for about the first year.

So good luck! 

BTW..... my son wanted a GSD too. Now I have had them for 20 plus years. He was 5 at the time and is now 26. He has no pets but I still have GSD's. Can't live without them - your folks just might end up fans too.


----------



## mmann11 (Jan 25, 2010)

hi betsy, i like to spend time with my family and will incorporate my dog into my lifestyle. i plan on keeping the dog in with us, and will go on both runs and walks with the dog, and plan on playing fetch with balls and Frisbees. though there are no hiking areas close to my house unfortunately, the field behind my house is very large and nothing will be developed there. i also, want to take classes on training so that the dog will be obedient and not a threat to anyone.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Obviously I love the breed, or I wouldnt be here, LOL. Sounds like if you are willing to put in the time, energy and money needed to raise a pup or care for a dog. Then there is no reason you shouldnt. I would advise you to stick around this website, read a lot of the threads, look at the issues that some people have with puppies and adults and the solutions people have to dealing with these issues. And ask a lot of questions. This is a very good GSD website IMO and can provide invaluable information on what to expect and also great insight in living with this wonderful breed.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I think only you can truly be the judge of that. You are doing great by doing your research. Few things I would suggest before making your final decision...

- See if you can find a GSD training club to visit so you can see the dogs in action and talk to some GSD owners in person.
- Makes sure you talk about the negatives too. You need to be realistic. I LOVE GSDs, but there are some negatives. They can be a lot of work. They want and need to be involved with your life all the time. Some people don't want that level of responsibility. The one thing that I didn't find out in advance was about the whinning/chattering. Both my GSDs have been VERY vocal. They have to comment on EVERYTHING. 
- Make sure you can commit to a lifetime. They get really attached to you and it would not be fair to the dog if it couldn't be with you anymore. This is a 10 -15 year commitment that you are making. Don't make it lightly.

I think if you can face all the negatives, make the commitment to provide the training, care, exercise and mental stimulation, and still love the idea of getting a GSD you couldn't choose a better dog.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

Honestly? i think you can only judge that for yourself . I like the checking out GSD clubs like someone mentioned. Shepherds are a active breed and like being with their people. They are totally a velcro dog, don't be alarmed if you end up tripping a few times when you turn around . 

They need extra socialization more so than other breeds out there. When they are older they need at least 3 hours of mental and physical exercise every day and yes like someone also said, shepherds are a vocal breed. Josie LOVES to talk! but i have to teach her quiet on command so she knows when to quiet when i tell her to . If you think you can meet the needs of a GSD i don't see why it wouldn't be a fit for you. maybe get an older shepherd instead because they are known to be crazy puppies! haha. I will also mention they shed like crazy 24/7! .

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Reading about GSDs is fun and can help, but it's even better to experience them yourself - before getting one. So, I suggest volunteering with a GSD rescue organization in one of their adoption events. Usually, they will appreciate a helping hand. You will meet several dogs and be able to walk them on a leash. You can also talk and ask questions to experienced GSD people. You might even consider bringing your parents along. If all goes well, your family might even come back home with one of the dogs in the adoption event.


----------

